# Which database software should I use?



## pat127 (21 Sep 2006)

I've been trying to set up data in a Lotus Notes DB but am unable to figure out how to do so. Is there a better alternative? What about MySQL? Is it within the capability of someone with no real experience with DBs?


----------



## Numbs (21 Sep 2006)

It really depends on the amount of data and how you want to use it.
Microsoft Access is handy for small databases. Pivot tables in excel do quite a good job of simple analysis. Once your data sets start getting bigger, something like Microsoft SQL Server may be the job.


----------



## MugsGame (21 Sep 2006)

It depends. What is the data, what is the volume, what sort of questions to you want to ask about the data?

MySQL and SQL Server on their own are  probably too advanced and low-level for your situation.


----------



## Spock (22 Sep 2006)

What MugsGame said, Lotus Notes is not for the uninitated and not really suitable as a database (it's better at groupware-type stuff); you'd be better off with something like MS Access as you have no real experience with DBs. Access provides some good wizards to setup most of the basic/standard stuff that people need. 

If you like to post some more details on what you're planning on doing, then we may be able to offer further advice


----------



## pat127 (22 Sep 2006)

Thanks all.

I need to store and access information (name/address/phone/opening hours etc) about facilities and services in the South Dublin area, (churches, creches, schools, GPs, TDs, PCs, Active Retirement Groups, voluntary organisations, etc etc). The data is maintained currently on a set of cards and in a folder. Perhaps 200 hundred items in all. 

I propose to set up and maintain the base myself (am computer-literate but have no experience with DBs). A number of people willl require to access the data so that the DB should be simple to use.


----------



## asdfg (22 Sep 2006)

I'm pretty certain you could set up the info in a spreadsheet like excel, one row shows all the details of a particulat group with all the details spread out in columns. You could then use the data filter function to access the row(s) you require by function area etc.


----------



## beefy2003 (22 Sep 2006)

Check out these two databases as an alternative ms access
you can download free trials and see what you think. 

http://www.filemaker.com/

http://www.alphasoftware.com/


----------



## pat127 (22 Sep 2006)

asdfg and Beefy.

Many thanks for replies. Looks as though I have the basis for a solution.


----------



## ClubMan (25 Sep 2006)

Have you considered using MS SQL Server Express? It's a free slightly cut down version of _SQL Server_.


----------



## gearoid (25 Sep 2006)

First thing is to understand your data and fully work out what your requirements are. Learn how to design a database from from first principles using industry standards. For instance look up what is called designing to third normal form (3NF)... it means you will prevent repeating elements, identify unique keys etc.

Next choose a database suitable for the job. If you have multiple concurrent users then do not use Access as it has major problems where users lock each other out of tables. Most professional db developers have a healthy disregard for Access but for ease of use it probably won't be beaten if you are looking for a single user system or for a very small group of users. I understand the top free databases are mySQL or postgresSQL but Microsoft SQLServer express sounds interesting as well. I must admit I'm in the database side of development for years, but I've never heard of Filemaker or the other choice referenced.

Best of luck.


----------



## jdwex (25 Sep 2006)

gearoid said:


> I must admit I'm in the database side of development for years, but I've never heard of Filemaker or the other choice referenced.
> .




Filemaker was developed for the mac first- you may find it in mac houses like small print shops , galleries etc!
jd


----------



## darag (25 Sep 2006)

Anything other than Excel is a massive overkill for a "database" with a single table of 200 records.


----------



## HotdogsFolks (25 Sep 2006)

darag said:


> Anything other than Excel is a massive overkill for a "database" with a single table of 200 records.


 
I agree completely.

Databases are made for large amounts of information which need to be easily accessible (easy to find a particular row or field of information) and easy to index.

200~ records are easily manageable in excel...


----------



## ClubMan (25 Sep 2006)

Agree - a single table of c. 200 rows/records is unlikely to need more than something like _MS Excel _or _OpenOffice Calc_.


----------



## z107 (25 Sep 2006)

I'd tend to use a simple contact management system for that kind of data. Download.com even has some free ones.


----------



## gearoid (25 Sep 2006)

Oops - It pays to read the whole post... I must admit I didn't see the bit about 200 records... Please ignore my post as yes a spreadsheet sounds perfectly suitable under the circumstances.


----------



## z107 (25 Sep 2006)

Try this;
[broken link removed]

It allows you to set up custom fields. (It's free)


----------



## ClubMan (25 Sep 2006)

No offence but a declaration of vested interest might be in order even if it is free (albeit associated with a commercial product).


----------



## z107 (25 Sep 2006)

There are absolutely no associations with our commercial products. It's a handy utility that we developed, and I just decided to make it available purely for altruistic reasons  

[I am associated with Payback.ie, the site hosting the utility]


----------



## ClubMan (25 Sep 2006)

umop3p!sdn said:


> [I am associated with Payback.ie, the site hosting the utility]


That's all that I meant. Also - while the software may be free to download it is governed by the following click through license agreement which doesn't necessarily mean that it's truly free and some of the terms & conditions may not apply or be acceptable to some users. 


> License Agreement
> 
> 1) Terms
> 
> ...


----------



## z107 (25 Sep 2006)

This EULA is really to protect ourselves. We don't want to be brought to court because someone lost their data.

Points 1 and 2 need to be updated, these (1-4 & 5 employee plus) versions don't actually exist, we copied it from one of our other EULAs. Thanks for drawing that to my attention. 

It really is as free as we can make it.

Incidently, I have other products as well which I freely distribute on various download sites. Some of these sites are really strict as to what they'll classify as 'freeware'.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2006)

umop3p!sdn said:


> It really is as free as we can make it.


You could always make it available under GPL or some similar FLOSS license.


----------



## z107 (26 Sep 2006)

I don't think we'll be publishing source code in the near future!
It's freeware, not open source.


----------



## ClubMan (26 Sep 2006)

Fair enough. Your prerogative as the originator obviously. Just suggesting some possible options.

Update: I downloaded and installed the app and don't really find it that intuitive/useful myself. I reckon that for straightforward contact details something like  [broken link removed] (even if you don't own a _Palm PDA_) is handier. I found the user interface of the _Silver Onion Contacts _utility very unintuitive. For example tab traversal of form fields/controls did not work like any other _Windows/GUI_ application and when I added contact records they did not appear in the list until I closed the application and restarted it. Also when I ran the uninstaller it reported that some files could not be deleted including the 1.5MB executable itself for some reason (it was not running at the time).


----------

